# Shimano RS20 vs Easton EA50 SL



## Vargas026 (Dec 29, 2006)

I Currently have bontrager select wheels (came with bike). I went to my local LBS to get the wheels true, a week later a spoke broke. Went to get a repair and true again then 2 weeks later its off again! I put about 5000 miles on the select wheels so it has to go. I dont have much money to blow on some wheels and these are the wheels I found in my price range. Are any of these wheels any good? If not what would be better in the price range of $0-$400 price range??


----------



## Cheers! (Aug 20, 2006)

Neuvation Cycling Wheels


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

If you value durability over weight, then Mavic Open Pro's with Ultegra hubs run pretty near forever, IME. Performancebike @ $250 - $280 before 10% off.

If you're looking at dropping a few grams, Easton's new EA70s (their replacement for the highly regarded Circuits) runs a little over $400, but weighs in at 1635 grams.

Of the two choices you offered, I'd go with the Easton's.


----------



## Vargas026 (Dec 29, 2006)

Thanks guys!


----------



## frank418 (Feb 20, 2007)

Try Rolwheels.com I'm still looking at them leaning towards the Volants


----------



## kmac (Feb 13, 2007)

I have the Easton EA 50s and love them. Not the lightest in the world, but seem to track very well in the corners, and are very stable overall. They also survived a crash in a crit where I went up and over a bike that had crashed in front of me and only needed a pretty minor truing. I have been very impressed by these wheels. So much so that I thinking of replacing the Mavic Ksyrium SSC SLs that I have on my other bike with some Eastons. Probably the EA 70s or maybe the 90s.


----------



## ashpelham (Jan 19, 2006)

I put about 200 miles last week on a new set of the Easton EA 70's. I like them so far, but only time is going to tell if they are bullet proof like my Ksyrium Elite's were. I'm not in the market for high end components or bikes, just really well built, tough, and decently lightweight for the money I can spend. These fit the bill pretty well.

HINT: Most places wanted $450 for the wheels, but I was able to get them for about $350 from an ebay seller, brand new in box.


----------



## toonraid (Sep 19, 2006)

I have a pair of open pro's laced to DA 32's and I am not too keen on them - my fulcrum 3's have remained true and done really well given my 200+ weight. I think Fulcrum 5'd would be well within your budget.

Racing 5 - 1756 grams - $399


----------



## wankski (Jul 24, 2005)

interesting ^^^ why is that? why do u like the f3s more? curious....


----------



## toonraid (Sep 19, 2006)

I think open pros are over rated - they are not that stiff, comfortable or light even with 32 spokes after a few hundred miles they needed truing. The Fulcrums on the other hand are very stiff, great acceleration and have withstood the test of time. Ok perhaps the average rider of 150 pounds would be pleased with them but at over 200 you really feel what the wheels are like out of the saddle or descending down a turn etc.

If you want hand builts CXP 33's are stiffer and more aero but they are heavier, the other option would be one of the Velocity rims such as Fusion would be a better bet.


----------



## slotcarbob (Nov 6, 2009)

No one is mentioning the RS 20 here. Let me be the first. They are very nice wheels, and they can be found new for $170. Nothing I ever road is more bullet proof, and I am 200 lb., and been known to ride a rough road. They just stay true. I have 3000 miles on this set. There are better rolling wheels, for sure, but for training and cruising, these are quite nice. Oh yeah, and they come in silver. I liked that.

One thing. Finding replacement parts is not easy (cones). Typically no help from Shimano.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

slotcarbob said:


> No one is mentioning the RS 20 here. Let me be the first. They are very nice wheels, and they can be found new for $170. Nothing I ever road is more bullet proof, and I am 200 lb., and been known to ride a rough road. They just stay true. I have 3000 miles on this set. There are better rolling wheels, for sure, but for training and cruising, these are quite nice. Oh yeah, and they come in silver. I liked that.
> 
> One thing. Finding replacement parts is not easy (cones). Typically no help from Shimano.


I beat a set of those for two years with no problems. They look good too.


----------



## Blue CheeseHead (Jul 14, 2008)

PJ352 said:


> If you value durability over weight, then Mavic Open Pro's with Ultegra hubs run pretty near forever, IME. Performancebike @ $250 - $280 before 10% off.
> 
> If you're looking at dropping a few grams, Easton's new EA70s (their replacement for the highly regarded Circuits) runs a little over $400, but weighs in at 1635 grams.
> 
> Of the two choices you offered, I'd go with the Easton's.


Easton EA70's available at www.SunandSki.com for $399.


----------



## easyridernyc (Jan 10, 2008)

yeah i have the 70's too. dude easton kicks ass. light, spin, strong as f uck. and they look great too. rs 20 is a good wheel at a good price, no doubt. but 50 sl is a GREAT entry level wheel at a GREAT price, especially when you find an extra ten, fifteen percent off (like now). easton is, arguably, the best wheelmaker in the business. imo no contest, at least not vs those shims 

pull the trigger on the handmade amerianskis. they are worth it bro


----------



## jrizo1 (Jul 28, 2009)

Blue Cheese Head i checked at http://www.sunandski.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=7763063200805
and i do not see the ae70 for $399


----------

